# Dados - Saraivada na Grande Lisboa - 29 Abril 2011



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2011 às 13:08)

Tópico com fim a resumir, divulgar e discutir os dados recolhidos por parte de estações amadoras, afectadas pela saraivada na Grande Lisboa - 29 Abril 2011. Para consultar dados e resumos oficias visite o Instituto de meteorologia.

*Estação meteorológica Davis Pro 2 - Queluz*

Temperatura máxima - *21,7ºC (14h19).*
Temperatura mínima - *12,5ºC (15h58).*

Precipitação acumulada das 13h às 17h - *30 mm*
Precipitação total acumulada - *46,4 mm*
Rain rate máximo - *164,6 mm/hr (15h48).*

Pressão máxima - *1004,1 hpa (12h00).*
Pressão mínima - *997,9 hpa (15h03).*

Humidade máxima - *94% (10h52).*
Humidade mínima - *58% (13h59).*

Temperatura





Pressão





Humidade 





Direcção do vento





Precipitação





Em resumo:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Abr 2011 às 16:19)

Amadora (RUEMA) 50m da minha casa.
















Fonte: IM


----------

